# When Fish Jump



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

When I see minnows jumping does that mean something is feeding on them or are the minnows feeding? At sunset it seems the lake comes to life and fish are jumping everywhere. I swear I saw a carp come out of the water like shamoo, what the heck for? Sometimes I think the do it for fun, anyways thanks for any info you can give me on the subject.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

When you see minnows actually jumping out of the water, its usually because something is, or was chasing them. This isn't to be confused with seeing shad flipping around on the top of the water. I'm not really sure why shad do that though. Shad don't have a swim bladder so they may be gulping air to add buoyancy. As far as why carp jump out of the water....... who knows lol....... I sure don't


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Regarding Carp jumping...

There are several answers to this question but the principle reason is physiological. Carp, as most fishes have a swim bladder. The swim bladder is linked to their esophagus and is used to control their depth in the water. By increasing or decreasing the volume of gas in the swim bladder the fish can either move up or sink down in the water. By leaping or swilling on the surface a carp can force air into its swim bladder through its esophagus, thus allowing the fish to adjust its level in the water.

It is often the case that carp can be seen jumping more often in deeper lakes and less in shallow waters. This would appear logical in as much as the fish has less need to vary its depth in a shallow lake as it does in a deep one.

Generally the carp are able to eliminate the gas in their swim bladder by their natural bodily processes, but there are also times when they need to eliminate this build up and a leap facilitates the task. A carp jumping out of the water and landing with a splash can force the air out of its swim bladder. This is often the situation when the fish have spent a fair amount of time in deeper parts of the lake, say depths over 15 feet. 

This physiological necessity is though just one of the reasons why carp jump. There are also social and feeding linked reasons.

Carp often feed on aquatic creatures such as mussels, crayfish etc. A fish feeding on these creature with rigid shells can find itself with sharp particles of shell in its gills, if the natural sucking and blowing that characterizes a carps feeding habits dont suffice to remove these annoying particles, a good old jump does the job.

Similarly in silty lakes a carp feeding in amongst the soft matter on the lake bed may push its head several inches into the silt in order to find the food it is looking for. To clear its gills of any organic matter that has entered them can also be done quickly with a leap or two out of the water.

Finally carp are shoal fish and often move together in groups of several individuals. Jumping acts as a way for individual fish to follow the shoal.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

in my experience...when a school of baitfish are being hunted, its pretty visibly known. its a lot more violent and the predators are usually breaking the surface too. if you're just seeing some casual jumping and breaking the surface, theres probably nothing really happening.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

I always keep my eye on moving schools of baitfish, if I see a dorsol fin or any kind of a wake behind them I follow them and cast about 3' past the school and reel in behind them it produces quite a few fish. I recommend using swimbaits or spinnerbaits while trying to catch the game fish behind the baitfish.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bluegill _Guru. Why specialize with bluegill? You seem to be an astute practicioner of most fish. I would just go with Guru from now on, no joking either. Love to see your posts man, always informative and spot on for me! Man I can't wait to meet up and pick your brain! Oooh, and take ya fishing! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Bluegill _Guru. Why specialize with bluegill? You seem to be an astute practicioner of most fish. I would just go with Guru from now on, no joking either. Love to see your posts man, always informative and spot on for me! Man I can't wait to meet up and pick your brain! Oooh, and take ya fishing!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks for the accolades dude, we will certainly have to go fishing. I must say that you extoll my virtues a little beyond my abilities. The only species I have had enough experience put in to even think about being a "guru" on is largemouths. Guru is the goal, but it is one that doesn't have a "finish line". 

If you don't know something...find out.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Bluegill, ?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

c'mon, you cant tell me fish dont jump out of the water for fun too.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Guru, I have now seen that quote on three different sites. But have to say I dont totally agree with it.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Guru, I have now seen that quote on three different sites...


That is why I said, "if you don't know something, find out". 

If you disagree with that hypothesis regarding why carp jump, then please share with us your opinion on why they leap through the surface? Maybe you could teach us something.

Personally, the hypothesis I posted seems very sound and makes more sense than any other "reason" for carp jumping I have ever heard. What I feel makes it so sound is the science and biology of the fish that seems to answer this conundrum.

I'm up for any "answer" as long as it is accurate, and this seems the most accurate so far.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Because they are giving me "the fin-ger" and they want me to see it!!! At least that's what it seems like sometimes... LOL

UFM82


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe their wives are nagging them?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Can't really say i ever put much thought in it. Not really sure why any one would. As they dont think like a human its probably just a reaction. Sacred or what ever. But I can say this. Over the years if I seen it happen I'd throw a top water over them and bring thru if that didn't work a shallow diver most often did. Have caught a lot of nice fish this way. Probably 80-95% of the time. The others are probably stupid and doing what ever. LOL But i do know if people have tie to shrink and animals mind or a fish. They dont hunt,fish or work enough. I know I dont have that kind of time and Im retired. LOL


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

viper1 said:


> Can't really say i ever put much thought in it. Not really sure why any one would. As they dont think like a human its probably just a reaction. Sacred or what ever. But I can say this. Over the years if I seen it happen I'd throw a top water over them and bring thru if that didn't work a shallow diver most often did. Have caught a lot of nice fish this way. Probably 80-95% of the time. The others are probably stupid and doing what ever. LOL But i do know if people have tie to shrink and animals mind or a fish. They dont hunt,fish or work enough. I know I dont have that kind of time and Im retired. LOL


Interesting. This was your best?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

As others have said minnows jumping could be for many reasons, but evading a predator is certainly one of these reasons. While river fishing the little minnows quite often mistake a crankbait for a predator and will jump to avoid your lure. Regardless of the reason for the minnows jumping, I think it is always worth the time to throw in that direction a few times.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> Interesting. This was your best?


LOL What more can any one say to a 30 year old Guru who knows it all? Have a great day all mighty Guru!

If you really wanted an answer instead of an argument.SConner all ready gave it to you.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

viper1 said:


> LOL What more can any one say to a 30 year old Guru who knows it all? Have a great day all mighty Guru!
> 
> If you really wanted an answer instead of an argument.SConner all ready gave it to you.


True colors bleeding through finally. What do you have against someone's age? I never said I know it all, and if I did, what a liar I would be. 

Funniest part is that I never was looking for the "answer" here. In fact, I found the "answer", at least in regards to Carp, and shared it with the one who was asking, and the rest of OGF. 

You posted that you didn't think my reasons for Carp jumping were valid, but you didn't care to elaborate on the subject, or even try to lend your knowledge to the discussion. If this all makes me one "who knows everything", then it clearly makes you, one "who knows nothing".


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Bluegill_Guru said:


> True colors bleeding through finally. What do you have against someone's age? I never said I know it all, and if I did, what a liar I would be. *No problem with any ones age! In fact i Have taught kids for over 20 years. Calling your self a guru set the stage for a know it all. I simply stated in the beginning i dont believe any one can tell what or why a fish thinks or acts the way they do.*
> 
> Funniest part is that I never was looking for the "answer" here. In fact, I found the "answer", at least in regards to Carp, and shared it with the one who was asking, and the rest of OGF. *Fact proven by what? You stated a theroy and I dissagreed ,Leave it at that!*
> 
> You posted that you didn't think my reasons for Carp jumping were valid, but you didn't care to elaborate on the subject, or even try to lend your knowledge to the discussion. If this all makes me one "who knows everything", then it clearly makes you, one "who knows nothing".


 *I am plenty old enough to know I dont know it all. And i'll be the first to admit it. But I know a young attitude when I hear or see it. If that bothers you grow up. But your right on one thing. I dont like to argue with disrespectful people. No matter what age. My advise is stop arguing and pay attention to those with lots of years on you. Believe it or not it matters. And at one time I was probably like you. *

Theory's are not answers they are someones guess. I simply said I don't think so. But i will tell you what you have been all ready told. Mostly prey after them or trying to get away from some thing is what I my self have experienced. And that is my honest answer and not an internet theory. Also I am trying hard to be nice. So quit arguing with me. If you don't agree simply go on.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

viper1 said:


> ...Mostly prey after them or trying to get away from some thing is what I my self have experienced. And that is my honest answer and not an internet theory.


So you are saying that Carp are trying to get away from something? Perhaps a 200 pound Alligator Gar? Nonsense sure. But I never replied with any "theories" as to why minnows, or any other fish jump...only Carp. So for you to continue replying to me about anything but "why Carp jump", is just as much nonsense, since I was not engaged in the subject, beyond the specifics of Carp to begin with.

Sure there are "yung 'uns" that are disrespectful to elders, but just in the same breath, there are old geezers that have a chip on their shoulder when it comes to "youth". Do you shake your fists and call us whippersnappers too?

And by the way, the "why Carp jump" reply that I posted is a little more than "internet theory". There are...can you believe it...scientific principles based on aquatic biology that give what I posted some credence. I don't know for sure why Carp jump. I asked them, they just grunted. But what I posted sounds the best from what I have heard so far from all you old timers with the experience, knowledge, and grace to pass along.

All I did was ask you to post something that pertained to this thread, not derogatory generalizations and negative correspondence. You derailed this thread with your first post by jumping the gun thinking you were "exposing" me as some charlatan, when all I was doing was passing information along.

Me being a "Guru" is an inside joke. No one is a "Guru". But the fact that "Guru" is in my name just irks people like you to know end. Much like my signature below. It drives people that take themselves and others way to seriously crazy...exactly why I chose them.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

We seem to be getting a little off topic on the original post. Thanks to all for the additional information, but let's try to limit responses to the original question. Why do minnows jump out of the water?

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's something for you to think about. For your theory of carp in deep lakes jumping more to regulate their swim bladder to have any credence . Then all the carp in Alum Creek should be jumping over 50' of water in front of the dam. But they are not! They are jumping in the shallows of Big Run and north of 36/37. By the time they swim the gradual accent to the shallows, their swim bladder would already be equalized? 

Let's hear your theory on this.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Furthermore, all carp in Buckeye and Indian should be absolved from jumping due to the max depth of each lake being barely over 10' and the average depth running about 4'.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Muskarp said:


> Here's something for you to think about. For your theory of carp in deep lakes jumping more to regulate their swim bladder to have any credence . Then all the carp in Alum Creek should be jumping over 50' of water in front of the dam. But they are not! They are jumping in the shallows of Big Run and north of 36/37. By the time they swim the gradual accent to the shallows, their swim bladder would already be equalized?
> 
> Let's hear your theory on this.


Was "the regulation of the Carp's swim bladder" the only reason I posted why Carp jump? If you did read my post, then obviously the answer is "no". So to assume that the "swim bladder regulation in deep water" has anything to do with Carp jumping in shallow water is ridiculous to say the least.

If Carp are jumping in shallow water than it seems more likely that it may be one of the other reasons I posted, possibly "cleaning" off their face, mouth, and gill rakers from rummaging in the bottom substrate for food; or possibly communicating their locations for their fellow Carp brethren.

I never said what I posted was the "last word" on why Carp jump, so I am sure there are possibly more reasons as to "why", then are currently known.

But I must say that I do get quite a kick out of how much I annoy those of you that can't stand to see my posts. OGF does not fail to deliver. :T


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is fun to watch.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I've seen carp jump out of the black every once in a while in pretty shallow spots. I posted a thread about it not that long ago.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

You guys need to get out and go fishing.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm not annoyed. However, you seem a bit touchy. So, now they all have muddy faces....is that your final answer?


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> This is fun to watch.


It is even more fun to participate. 



Andrew S said:


> This thread is awesome.


It really is isn't it, but sadly, I think this one is starting to circle the drain, thanks to posts like below. 



Muskarp said:


> So, now they all have muddy faces....


Pre-jump, yes. Post-jump, no. hahaha :T Get the net guys, I got a big one here.





nooffseason said:


> You guys need to get out and go fishing.


+1


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Peer pressure


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I've wondered this myself and at eastfork it seems more timing than anything because i see carp jumping in deeper water and shallow waters at the same time ,same night.Other nights hardly anything will jump.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Stampede said:


> I've wondered this myself and at eastfork it seems more timing than anything because i see carp jumping in deeper water and shallow waters at the same time ,same night.Other nights hardly anything will jump.


If the PH factor is too acidic or the dissolved oxygen count is too low carp come up to seek more comfortable conditions. As anyone who has ever maintained a pool knows, the PH levels change pretty much hourly. They jump to find better water quality and to change their swim bladders. Also during spawning they jump like no other.


----------

